# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  winstrol fake or not

## dork69

i have some winstol and i am wondering if it is fake or not i have no pics but can describe it.
the bottle is brown with a black label on it. it has the name ******on the bottle and it is prostan 50 it also has stanozolol 50 on it also it says it is manufactured in republic of chinia would like to have some input on this stuff i have before taken it THANKS



**** PLEASE READ THE RULES*** *admin**

----------


## dandan69

would like to know the same thanks

----------

